# WaKü für High-End System



## M. Bretschneider (16. April 2009)

*WaKü für High-End System*

Hallo!

Ich möchte mir ein neues High-End System anschaffen und dieses mit einer WaKü betreiben. Da ich absoluter Neuling auf dem Gebiet WaKü bin und leider niemanden habe, der mir die Dinge auch praktisch näher bringt, bin ich auf Hilfe angewiesen, da sich die sinnvolle Auswahl und Anordnung der Komponenten denkbar schwierig gestaltet. Ich habe mir entsprechende FAQs und Beispielkonfigs(u.a. sehr hilfreiche von nemetona hier im Forum, thx!) angesehen und diverse Hardware miteinander verglichen, um Qualitäts- und Leistungsrelevante Kriterien zumindest etwas einschätzen zu können. Grad bei Schläuchen und Anschlüssen gehe ich allerdings lieber auf Nummer sicher und hole mir Rat von Fachleuten ein um aus diesem Projekt kein Desaster werden zu lassen.
Ich wäre Euch daher äußerst dankbar für Eure Hilfe. Ich habe bereits versucht das Erlernte umzusetzen(ich gehe nicht davon aus dass es 100%ig korrekt ist), indem ich für mein System benötigte Komponenten herausgesucht habe.

Finanziell ist einiges drin, von mindestens 600€ gehe ich zumindest aus. Silent ist mir nicht so wichtig, dafür Kühlleistung. Schicke Optik wär mir sehr willkommen. Ich beabsichtige *CPU, 2 GraKas(WaKü Block vorinstalliert), NB, SB, Mosfets* und, falls sinnvoll, den *RAM* unter Wasser zu setzen.

Das System _(Zusammenstellung wird aktuell in einem anderen *Thread* behandelt)_:

 *Mainboard*             Asus® „Rampage II Extreme“ Sockel 1366             292,38             
Geizhals 

*CPU*             Intel® Core i7™ „920“ Sockel 1366 Boxed             250             
Geizhals 
            4x 2,66Ghz RAW, 64/256/8192 Cache, Sockel 1366, TDP 130W

*RAM*             2x 6GB OCZ Intel Core i7 Edition Tri-Kit XMP              199,62             
Geizhals 
            Je 2x 6GB DDR3, 1600MHz/1800MHZ CL8/CL9             

*HDD*             2x 1TB (Insgesamt 2000TB) Seagate® Barracuda 7200.12 1000GB, SATA II (ST31000528AS)             163,12             
Geizhals 

*SSD_Sys*             OCZ Vertex 120GB, 2.5", SATA II (OCZSSD2-1VTX120G)             335,7             
Geizhals 

*Video*             2x EVGA® nVidia® e-GeForce™ „GTX295“ HydroCopper             1447,8             
Geizhals 
            Je 2x 1792MiB DDR3, Chip 576 / ALUs 1.242 / RAM 1.480 Mhz, SLI, Physik GT200b, DX10.0, *WaKü Block* 

*Case*             SilverStone® Raven RV01 schwarz mit Sichtfenster (SST-RV01B-W)             177,83             
Geizhals 
            Intel HD Frontpanel Audio?             

*Netzteil*             Be quiet® Dark Power Pro™ 1000W             250             



In Verbindung mit folgenden Komponenten:

*Pumpe & AGB
*
Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V Ultra AGB(inkl Ausgleichsbehälter)   _*oder*_

Laing D5-Pumpe 12V D5-Vario 1/2 IG mit
Aquacomputer Anschlusssockel mit Beleuchtung für PET Flaschen als Ausgleichsbehälter
_*oder*_ XSPC 5,25" Bay Reservoir Black (Einbau im 1x5,25", LED)
_*oder*_ XSPC 250mm Passive Aluminium black

*CPU-Block*

innovatek i7 CPU Kühler - Sockel LGA 1366

*North- & Southbridge*

MIPS ASUS Rampage 2 Extreme Dual-Chip POM (NB, SB)

*Mosfets*

MIPS ASUS Rampage 2 Mosfet 2 Nickel (Mosfets)

*Radiator*

Mora 2 Pro mit 9 Lüftern


Danke für investierte Zeit und Mühe!


----------



## Seppelchen (16. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü für High-End System*

Von Innovatek Kühlern wird hier immer wegen schlechtem P/L Verhältnis abgeraten... schau dich da auf jedenfall nach was anderem um.


----------



## maschine (16. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü für High-End System*

Als CPU Kühler solltest du den Watercool Heatkiller rev3.0 nehmen, der ist auf jeden Fall besser als das inno Teil


----------



## Monsterclock (16. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü für High-End System*

Als Pumpe reicht die normale Laing.
CPU Kühler nimm nicht den Inno der hat die schlechteste Kühleistung.
Als AGB kannst nehmen was dir gefällt.
Der Radi passt aber 5 Lüfter reichen auch.
Und zu Preis der geht eher so 1000+ (die 2 Grakakühler kosten schon 400)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü für High-End System*



M. Bretschneider schrieb:


> In Verbindung mit folgenden Komponenten:
> 
> *Pumpe & AGB
> *
> ...




Laing DDC+. Die D5 lohnt sich nur bei ganz wenigen, extrem High-Flow-Konfigurationen (die man mit mehreren Kühlern nicht hinbekommt), sonst gibt die größere Förderhöhe der DDC+ den Ausschlag. Bei Aufsatz-AGBs haben afaik aber fast alle Probleme mit Strudelbildung bei der Ultra. (mir ist nur vom Watercool-Modell bekannt, dass es Gegenmaßnahmen bietet)



> *CPU-Block*
> 
> innovatek i7 CPU Kühler - Sockel LGA 1366



Definitiv nicht.
Bei der von dir geplanten Pumpenstärke dürfte der Enzotech SCW-1 Rev.A das Beste sein.


Rest ist okay.


----------



## stromer007 (16. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü für High-End System*

*Grafik:* Ich würde eher zu einem 3-SLI-System raten siehe hier. Stichworte: Stromverbrauch, Gesamtleistung in Games, Grundleistung bei deaktiviertem SLI usw.
Überlege dir auch ob du nicht lieber Referenzkarten nimmst, und diese dann mit dem Kühler deiner Wahl bestückst. Nachteil: Keine Garantie nach Kühlerwechsel.
*RAM:* 6GB sollten auch reichen für alle Spiele. Solltest du z.B. Videobearbeitung machen, kannste auch sofort 12GB nehmen, andernfalls würde ich später aufrüsten. (Auch schon weil einige Boards mit Vollbestückung derzeit noch Probleme haben.)
*Netzteil:* Könnte knapp werden siehe auch noch mal hier. Achte auf eine 85plus-Zertifizierung möglichst in Silber z.B. mit dem Enermax Revolution85+ siehe hier.
*Pumpe & AGB:* Nimm die normale Laing DDC+ (600l/h) mit diesem Aufsatz. Der ist spielend leicht zu entlüften, macht die Laing leiser und kräftiger.
CPU-Block: Auf keinen Fall den Innovatek-Kühler nehmen! Warum? Darum!
Außerdem ist er zu teuer und Aluminium im Kreislauf ist kritisch.
Greife Lieber zum Watercool Heatkiller HK 3.0 oder dem Aquacomputer-cuplex-XT-di siehe diesem Test.
*Board-Kühler:* Ich benutze beim gleichem Board lediglich den Fusion-Block von Swiftech. Temperaturprobleme hatte ich damit selbst bei 4200MHz und großzügigen Spannungen nicht. Ein weiterer Vorteil ist: Du mußt nicht die Heatpipe demontieren und behälst somit die Garantie und Gewährleistung. (Habe schon gehört, daß jemand mit der Heatpipe gleich den X58 mit abgerissen hatte bei demselben Board.
*Radiator:* Ich benutze selbst den "MORA 2 Pro" mit 9 Lüftern. Die Kühlleistung reicht vollkommen auch zum übertakten. Bei deinem schwarzen Gehäuse würde ich dir allerdings eher zum Aquacomputer-evo-1080 raten.
*Schlauch und Anschlüsse:* Masterkleer 13/10 (Außen-/Innendurchmesser) ist ne Wucht. Leicht zu verlegen, satte Farben - top. Als Anschlüsse würde ich auf Verschraubungen setzen. (Bei dem Heatkiller-CPU-Kühler der 2ten Gneration passen diese Teile jetzt drauf.
*Sonstiges:* Regel die Lüfter am besten mit dem Aquacomputer-aquaero. Dort kannst du unter Anderem auch noch einen Durchflusssensor, wie GMR-Acetal-Highflow, anstöpseln und verschiedene Alarme konfigurieren, welche deinen PC Notabschalten wenn z.B. die Pumpe versagt oder der Wasserstand durch ein Leck absinkt.
Vergiss auch nicht die Wassertemperatursensoren.
So wie im Anhang könnte die Bestellung aussehen. Hoffentlich habe ich nichts relevantes vergessen.
EDIT: Doch was vergessen: Kühlmittel: Irgendwas farbloses wenn möglich: z.B. "Innovatek Protect" oder halt was anderes.


----------



## Madz (16. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü für High-End System*

Und kauf dir die Grakas bloss nicht mit installiertem Kühler! Die kosten viel zuviel. Lieber normale EVGA Karten und selber Watercool Kühler montieren. Garantie bleibt erhalten. 


Ansonsten kann ich mich Stromers Vorschlägen anschliessen.


----------



## GoZoU (16. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü für High-End System*



Madz schrieb:


> Garantie bleibt erhalten.



Das tut sie nicht. In Europa bzw. Deutschland geht die Garantie genauso flöten wie bei anderen Herstellern 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Madz (16. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü für High-End System*

Dann ruf doch mal bei EVGA an... die erzählen dir was anderes.


----------



## GoZoU (16. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü für High-End System*

Ja, das ist sone Sache mit anrufen und E-Mail 
Schau mal hier. Telefon- und E-Mail-Verkehr widersprechen sich, so dass die User weiter im Dunkel tappen. Eine einheitliche Stellungnahme währe mal sehr angebracht .

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## RomeoJ (16. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü für High-End System*

Hey,

nette Zusammenstellung....meine ist in etwa auch so..auser das ich 1x GTX295 habe...und G.Skill Black Ram..

@stromer007



> Fusion-Block von Swiftech




...hättest du mal ein LINK dazu..?? Mein RIIE soll auch noch unter Wasser, und das klingt nach einer guten Lösung..


----------



## stromer007 (16. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü für High-End System*

Ich hatte meinen bei Aquatuning gekauft, doch schon während der Lieferzeit hatten Sie den aus dem Sortiment genommen. Auch bei "Heise-online" findet sich derzeit kein Anbieter mehr. Bin aber superzufrieden damit (preislich OK, Optik & Leistung auch OK).

Es handelt sich um das Teil hier. (Swiftech MCW-NBMAX)

Pass aber auf dass du die dicken beiliegenden O-Ringe nimmst, mit dünnen wird es nicht dicht.
Achtung ist auch geboten beim lochern der Original-Schrauben. Wenn man da mit unpassendem Werkzeug das Kreuz ausleiert sind die Schrauben für Ewigkeit fest.

Folgende Alternativen müßten passen:
-Alphacool-NexXxoS-NBX-A-Northbridge (nicht 100% - noch mal nachmessen!) 
-Aquacomputer-twinplex-pro-Chipset-ASUS-Fusion-Block-und-Rampage-II-Extreme
-Aquacomputer-twinplex-Rev--1-2-Chipset-ASUS-Fusion-Block-und-Rampage-II-Extreme
-Aquacomputer-twinplex-XT-di-Design-Chipset-ASUS-Fusion-Block-und-Rampage-II-Extreme
-MIPS-ASUS-Rampage-2-Extreme---P6T-Fusionblock
-MIPS-ASUS-Rampage-2-Extreme---P6T-Fusionblock-Nickel
-MIPS-ASUS-Rampage-2-Extreme---P6T-Fusionblock-POM

Laut Kompatibilitätstabelle von EK gibt es auch einen passenden, den finde ich aber derzeit nirgends gelistet.
Es passen noch viele andere, halt einfach mal die Lochabstände genau nachmessen.


----------



## M. Bretschneider (16. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü für High-End System*

Vielen Dank für die Unterstützung!

Das der innovatek Kühler derart schlecht abgeschlossen hat und das auch noch zu diesem Preis...wow! Wie gut, dass ich ihn nicht einfach bestellt hab. Was die GraKas angeht, so belasse ich sie erstmal(vorerst) in der alten Auswahl, da ich mich grad schlichtweg nicht entscheiden kann. Ein 3x 285 Setup ist meine Alternative und auch beim Netzteil war ich am überlegen das _Enermax Revolution85+ 1050W ATX 2.2 (ERV1050EWT)_ zu nehmen, was jetzt fest steht.
@stromer007

Speziellen Dank an Dich dafür, dass Du Dir die Fummelarbeit gemacht hast, mir eine komplette Konfig zu erstellen. Ich bin ein riesiges Stück weiter und kann evtl. schon nach Modding-Elementen ausschau halten. THX!

Ich habe die Vorschläge bis jetzt nahezu 1:1 übernommen wie aus der folgenden Zusammenstellung hervorgeht:


----------



## Madz (16. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü für High-End System*

Die Pumpe ist übertrieben stark, der Schlauch nicht optimla (besser DangerDen 16/10), es fehlt der Pumpeaustauschdeckel und die Winkel (art 64066) sind nur mit Gewalt dicht zu bekommen.
Zudem ist die Fertigmische Geldverschwendung. G48 aus dem Autofachhandel tuts auch.


----------



## Chucky1978 (16. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü für High-End System*



GoZoU schrieb:


> Ja, das ist sone Sache mit anrufen und E-Mail
> Schau mal hier. Telefon- und E-Mail-Verkehr widersprechen sich, so dass die User weiter im Dunkel tappen. Eine einheitliche Stellungnahme währe mal sehr angebracht .
> 
> MfG
> GoZoU



Recht hast du... (mein Name und Adresse steht ja gerade nirgends) hab seit November ungelogen 3 4870X2 ruiniert mit er Wakü durch überhitzung. Ich besitze wieder eine, aber diesmal bleibt die Luftkühlung drauf.

Beim ersten umtausch hat man aber offensichtlich gesehen das ich den Kühler demontiert hatte wegen WLP und nem Label was halb weg war. Mein Ausrede, es ist dir erlaubt zu versuchen defekte Gegenstände wieder zu reparieren. In meinem Fall nachgeschaut ob die Kühler richtig sitzen. Die Gewährleistung bleibt erhalten. Evtl. hast du ein Beweisproblem das das Teil kaputt war bevor du es auseinader geschraubt hast, aber in den ersten 6 Monaten wird zu deinen gunsten entschieden, ausser wenn du mist baust... Garantie allerdings geht flöten, aber die Gewährleistung nicht. Der Anwalt und die Rechtschutzversicherung hat sich bei mir gelohnt LOL bei ner 4870X2 auf jedefall LOL

Was am telefon gesagt wird ist aber auch bindend.. brauchst nur eine Zeugen oder am besten aufnehmen..schriftlich ist aber besser, aber das bekommt ma vo EVGA bestimmt nicht. Deoch bevorzuge ich dann lieber schon ne vormotierte GraKa das ist auf Nummer sicher


----------



## M. Bretschneider (17. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü für High-End System*



Madz schrieb:


> Die Pumpe ist übertrieben stark, der Schlauch nicht optimla (besser DangerDen 16/10), es fehlt der Pumpeaustauschdeckel und die Winkel (art 64066) sind nur mit Gewalt dicht zu bekommen.
> Zudem ist die Fertigmische Geldverschwendung. G48 aus dem Autofachhandel tuts auch.



-Meinst Du dass die Pumpe evtl. durchbrennen könnte?

-Irre ich mich, oder ist 16/10 eine etwas ungewöhnliche Norm? Finde, zumindest bei Aquatuning.de, nur Größen die etwas abweichen. Sollen die 3mm mehr Außendurchmesser lediglich die Stabilität des Schlauches erhöhen?

-Meinst Du sowas mit Pumpeaustauschdeckel?

-Auf speziell diesen Winkel bezogen? Soll heißen ich soll lieber eine entsprechende Tülle einsetzen?

-Stimmt, das mit dem G48 hatte ich ganz vergessen.

Thx


----------



## maschine (17. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü für High-End System*



M. Bretschneider schrieb:


> -Meinst Du sowas mit Pumpeaustauschdeckel?



Eher sowas: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - EK Water Blocks EK-DDC X-Top Laing DDC V2 - Acetal Aufsatz EK Water Blocks EK-DDC X-Top Laing DDC V2 - Acetal Aufsatz 52104


----------



## M. Bretschneider (17. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü für High-End System*



maschine schrieb:


> Eher sowas: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - EK Water Blocks EK-DDC X-Top Laing DDC V2 - Acetal Aufsatz EK Water Blocks EK-DDC X-Top Laing DDC V2 - Acetal Aufsatz 52104



Oh, thx. Wie sieht`s hiermit aus? Benötige ich noch weitere Anschlüsse oder Schläuche? Wenn ich es richtig verstehe sorgt dieses Teil dafür, dass aus 1/2 Anschlüssen 1/4 werden, oder?

Sry, hab grad NULL überblick und kann es mir nicht wirklich bildlich vorstellen.


----------



## stromer007 (17. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü für High-End System*



Madz schrieb:


> Die Pumpe ist übertrieben stark, der Schlauch nicht optimla (besser DangerDen 16/10), es fehlt der Pumpeaustauschdeckel und die Winkel (art 64066) sind nur mit Gewalt dicht zu bekommen.
> Zudem ist die Fertigmische Geldverschwendung. G48 aus dem Autofachhandel tuts auch.


Ich find die Pumpe nicht zu stark, in meinem (zugegebenermaßen recht großem und noch nicht vollständig durchflussoptimiertem) Kreislauf erreiche ich damit 85-100l/h.
Inwiefern sind diese Winkel "nur mit Gewalt dicht zu bekommen"? 
Ich möchte mir nämlich diese Teile zulegen, da die sehr kompakt sind und zwischen die GTX285 mit AquafraFX knapp reinpassen. (Habe die selben als P&C-Anschlüsse z.Z. noch im Einsatz und mit denen keine Probleme gehabt.)



M. Bretschneider schrieb:


> @stromer007
> 
> Speziellen Dank an Dich dafür, dass Du Dir die Fummelarbeit gemacht hast, mir eine komplette Konfig zu erstellen. Ich bin ein riesiges Stück weiter und kann evtl. schon nach Modding-Elementen ausschau halten. THX!
> 
> Ich habe die Vorschläge bis jetzt nahezu 1:1 übernommen wie aus der folgenden Zusammenstellung hervorgeht:


 
Danke für die Blumen. 

*Zur Pumpe:* Du hattest geschrieben, dass es dir nicht so sehr auf Silent ankommt und deshalb würde ich an deiner Stelle schon die "DDC+" nehmen. (siehe auch meine Durchflusswerte oben) Bei mir ist sie eigentlich ziemlich leise, entkoppelt (mit Gummifüßen) auf einem Aluminiumpodest, welches mittels Kettpad auf dem Gehäuseboden fixiert ist. Ich kann sie jedenfalls nur ganz schwach aus dem System herraushören.
Bei mir ist allerdings ein anderer dieser Pumpendeckel montiert. 

*Zum Schlauch & Anschlüssen:* Der "DangerDen 16/10" ist in der Tat besser, doch optisch nicht jedermanns Sache und - da er schon eine "Sondergröße" ist - auch nicht mit Verschraubungen kompatibel, und zu Tüllen habe ich kein richtiges Vertrauen.
Außerdem stimmt in deiner Konfig die Anzahl der Verschraubungen nicht. Du benötigst pro Element im Kreislauf 2 Anschlüsse.

*Zum Kühlmittel:* Nimm lieber das Konzentrat und mische es mit destilliertem Wasser aus der Apotheke oder Drogerie auf. (Ich schätze bei der Konfiguration wirst du etwa 1,5-1,7 Liter Kühlmittel brauchen.)

*Zum Ausgleichsbehälter:* Kannst du nehmen, kannst aber auch noch mal in den Vergleichstest Laing-Aufsätze mit Ausgleichsbehälter oder in den Vergleichstest Laing-Aufsätze ohne Ausgleichsbehälter schauen. Ich persönlich bevorzuge den AGB direkt auf der Pumpe. Spart ein Anschlußpaar, macht die Pumpe leiser, und ist hilfreich beim Befüllen.

*Für den Aquaero* gibt es noch schwarze Schrauben (muß aber nicht unbedingt sein) und ein Displayglas-Umrüstsatz (sehr zu empfehlen). Diesen aber unbedingt im ausgebautem Zustand montieren ("Umrüstsatz" ist an der Stelle ein etwas missverständlich).

Die *Winkeladapter (64066)* brauchst du bei Einsatz der GTX295 nicht, da ich die für den Anschluß der GraKa-Kühler im SLI vorgesehen hatte. Die GTX295 hat die Anschlüsse m. Wissens nach seitlich.

*Zur Grafik:* Mußt du natürlich selbst wissen, was du bevorzugst, doch laut dem schonmal verlinktem PCGH-Test liegt das 3-SLI-Gespann mit GTX285 in eigentlich jedem Leistungsrelevantem Test vorn, verbraucht weniger Strom und ist billiger als das, was du vorhast.

Kurze Rechnung:
2xGTX295 mit WAKÜ wie du es vorgeschlagen hattest = 750€ * 2 =*1500€*

Zum Vergleich:
3xGTX285 ohne WAKÜ aber Werks-OC (meine 3 gehen bis 770/1656/1377 <Core/Shader/RAM>) = 3 * 330€ = 990€ (nicht beim Günstigstem sondern auch bei Alternate)
+ 3x Watercool-HEATKILLER--GPU-X-GTX285 zu je 88,90€ * 3 = 266,70€
+ Watercool-GPU-X--Triple-Link--1-Slot zu 19,95€
+ Arctic-Silver-Big---12g Wärmeleitpaste zu 12,99€ (brauchste übrigens sowieso noch für CPU und das Großgebinde sollte es schon sein für 3x GTX285)
macht unterm Strich *1289,64€* also *210,36€ gespart *und eigentlich bessere Leistung.

Doch wie gesagt: Es soll nur ein Denkanstoß sein und du mußt selbst entscheiden was du kaufst.
Fairerweise muß ich aber noch erwähnen, dass die unterste Karte dein und mein Board nach unten etwas überragt und man deshalb unten noch etwas Platz sowie evtl. noch eine Single-Slotblende für die unterste Karte benötigt. (kostet noch mal 4,99€)


----------



## Madz (17. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü für High-End System*



> Ich find die Pumpe nicht zu stark, in meinem (zugegebenermaßen recht großem und noch nicht vollständig durchflussoptimiertem) Kreislauf erreiche ich damit 85-100l/h.


Die DDC1t macht in so einem Kreislauf vielleicht 50-60l/h was aber immer noch dicke ausreicht und dabei deutlich leiser ist.



> Ich möchte mir nämlich diese Teile zulegen, da die sehr kompakt sind


Das Gewinde oben fängt manchmal an zu lecken. Ich hatte bisher keinen Anschluss dieser Art der leicht dicht zu bekommen war.



> Kurze Rechnung:
> 2xGTX295 mit WAKÜ wie du es vorgeschlagen hattest = 750€ * 2 =1500€


Eine der größten Geldvernichtungsaktionen die ich je gesehen habe.

Wenn du es dir nicht selbst zutraust die Karten umzubauen, würde ich dir anbieten das für dich zu übernehmen. Als Lohn hätte ich dann gerne einen kleinen Teil deiner Ersparnis.


----------



## bundymania (17. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü für High-End System*

Watercool.de baut die GTX 295 für 50 € um, ich weiß allerdings nicht, ob die Garantie auf den Umbau geben.

Bei Aqua Computer Berlin ist das auf jeden Fall so, pro Karte sind 680 € fällig 

aqua computer Berlin - Ihr Shop für Hardware, Modding und Wasserkühlung


----------



## M. Bretschneider (17. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü für High-End System*

@stromer007

*-Pumpe:* Leider Linkfehler. Wenn ich keine Nachteile, abgesehen vielleicht von der Lautstärke, beim Einbau dieser Pumpe habe, werde ich sie nehmen.

*-Zum Schlauch & Anschlüssen:* Bei den 13/10" bleibe ich wohl. Richtige Schraubanschlüsse finde ich persönlich auch schöner, zudem suggerieren sie mir etwas mehr "Sicherheit". Dicke Schläuche (perfekt in UV-aktivem schwarz, dass dunkelrot und ohne Beschriftungen leuchtet) fände ich eigentlich ziemlich schmucke. 16/10 im Vergleich zu 13/10 sind doch lediglich stabiler, oder?

*Zum Kühlmittel:* Wäre G48 von der Tankstelle wirklich weniger gut? Schade, dass von Zusätzen abzuraten ist. Blutrot/nicht transparent wäre witzig. Grad mit dem Aquatube.

*Wegen des Aquaero*: Danke für den Tip! Hätte es tatsächlich am liebsten komplett schwarz und werde auch diese Vorschläge gern annehmen.

*Zum Ausgleichsbehälter: *Bin zwischenzeitlich vom _XSPC 5,25" Bay Reservoir Black (Art.Nr.: 45058)_ zugunsten des imho zu recht beliebten _Aquacomputer aquatube G1/4" Delrin schwarz_ oder (besser*?*) Aquacomputer Aquatube schwarz 1/8"(?!) in Verbindung mit folgenden Teilen abgewichen:

schwarze Frontblende
Einbaurahmen für Aquatube
Ich sehe den allerdings immer in Verbindung mit einem zweiten zylindrischen und transparenten [Beispielbilder folgen noch].

*Zum Winkeladapter bzw. der Grafik:* Recht habt ihr natürlich, keine Frage! Das Verlangen unbedingt eine "neue 295" haben zu wollen, hat sich bei mir eingebrannt. Da es mir bei meinem Intel-nVidia-Sys ja aber um "brachiale Leistung" geht, führt einfach kein Weg an 3x 285 vorbei. Daher werde ich jetzt den 295-Teufel in die Wüste schicken und definitiv _3 _EVGA e-GeForce GTX 285 SSC, 2048MB (02G-P3-1187-ER) mit selbst angebrachten WaKü-Blöcken verbauen. Schweren Herzens . Blöd nur, dass der PCI-Slot durch die 3. Karte blockiert wird.
Wenn der Winkeladapter "leckt" sollte ich ihn tatsächlich nicht unbedingt in der nähe von mehrere tausend €uro teurer Hardware verbauen. Was wäre, abgesehen von Tüllen oder so, eine Alternative?

@Madz
Klingt nach nem guten Angebot, dass ich durchaus annehmen würde(notfalls werde). Allerdings will ich den Lernfaktor bei diesem Projekt nicht ausser Acht lassen. Ich will durchaus auch verstehen wie die Dinge funktionieren um später selber mal in der Lage zu sein aus dem Stehgreif eine Konfig zu erstellen. Da mir die besagte Praxis bis jetzt fehlt, tue ich mich besonders extrem mit den Anschlüssen schwer. Bei derart vielen Details ohne das aus Erfahrung resultierende Vorstellungsvermögen, fällt es mir nicht leicht die Übersicht zu behalten.​


----------



## Madz (17. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü für High-End System*



> 16/10 im Vergleich zu 13/10 sind doch lediglich stabiler, oder?


Ja, allerdings teilweise deutlich knicksicherer und viel besser eng zu verlegen.




> beliebten Aquacomputer aquatube G1/4" Delrin schwarz


Wenn solltest du unbedingt den mit 1/4" Anschlüssen nehmen.



> Was wäre, abgesehen von Tüllen oder so, eine Alternative?


Würde Tüllen mit Schlauchschellen nehmen, genau wie im restlichen System.



> Da mir die besagte Praxis bis jetzt fehlt, tue ich mich besonders extrem mit den Anschlüssen schwer. Bei derart vielen Details ohne das aus Erfahrung resultierende Vorstellungsvermögen, fällt es mir nicht leicht die Übersicht zu behalten.


Ist doch kein Problem. Dafür sind ja Leute wie Bundymania da, die (wie in meinem Fall) schon 6 Jahre und mehr mit Wasser kühlen.


----------



## M. Bretschneider (17. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü für High-End System*

Bei meinen jüngsten Bemühungen ist *dies* herausgekommen. Ich ahne zwar, dass es nicht korrekt ist(Artikel & Anzahl), hoffe aber auf dem richtigen Weg zu sein. Der Schlauch ist minimal kleiner, was hoffentlich kein Problem darstellt. Alternativ gäbe es nur den schwarzen 13/10 welcher aber im UV-blau wäre. Würde das Theme gerne bei schwarz-rot belassen.

Zumindest bin ich mir sicher bei den Schlauchschellen die richtige Auswahl getroffen zu haben .

Die durch Plastik auszutauschenden Teile habe ich vorerst in der Liste belassen.

Nebensächliche Bemerkung am Rande: _Mir platzt in nicht allzu ferner Zukunft der Kopf, zumindest kommt mir schon qualm aus den hren. Aber was sein muss, muss sein..._


----------



## stromer007 (20. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü für High-End System*

Die Entscheidung zur GTX285 gefällt mir, das wirst du nicht bereuen. 

Aber passen die Standard-Kühler (wie die geplanten) denn auf die 2048MB-Vatiante der GTX285???
Ich denke eher nicht weil es sich ja zwangsläufig nicht um das Referenzdesign handelt!?

Den Artikel: "*MIPS ASUS Rampage 2 Mosfet 2 Nickel"* benötigst du nicht wenn du die Original-Heatpipe auf dem Board lässt (empfohlen). Wenn du alles direkt kühlen willst, dann 2 Stück davon, und je einen *passenden* Kühler für Northbridge und Southbridge oder ein Kombikühler z.B. MIPS-ASUS-Rampage-2-Extreme-Dual-Chip-POM oder auch Andere.

Die "*Problemwinkeladapter*" benötigst du nicht, wenn du - wie geplant - die Watercool-Tripple-Link-Box verbaust, da dann keine Anschlüsse zwischen den Karten verbaut werden müssen.

Für den Aquacomputer-ASUS-Fusion-Block benötigst du Anschlüsse mit *G1/8-Gewinde*.

Da ich ein ähnliches System habe kann ich dir versichern: *1 Liter Kühlflüssigkeit wird nicht reichen.*
Nimm 2 Liter oder Konzentrat mit destillierten Wasser aus der Apotheke oder Drogerie.

P.S. der Link zu meinem Laing-Deckel ist im Beitrag gefixt.


----------



## Madz (20. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü für High-End System*



> Aber passen die Standard-Kühler (wie die geplanten) denn auf die 2048MB-Vatiante der GTX285???


Für die Karte gibt es keinen Kühler



> Für den Aquacomputer-ASUS-Fusion-Block benötigst du Anschlüsse mit G1/8-Gewinde.


Der Kühler ist eh überteuert und hat unnötigerweise eine Mikrostruktur. Wähl lieber einen anderen Hersteller!


----------



## On/OFF (20. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü für High-End System*



bundymania schrieb:


> Watercool.de baut die GTX 295 für 50 € um, ich weiß allerdings nicht, ob die Garantie auf den Umbau geben.
> 
> Bei Aqua Computer Berlin ist das auf jeden Fall so, pro Karte sind 680 € fällig
> 
> ...




No risk no Fun , bau das selber um und spar dir 100 € oder eher 150-200


----------



## M. Bretschneider (20. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü für High-End System*

Was haltet Ihr vom *MIPS ASUS Rampage 2 Extreme / P6T Fusionblock POM *als Alternative?
Hätte 1/4´´ Anschlüsse, ist 10€ günstiger und passt optisch sogar besser.

_Madz:_


> Für die Karte gibt es keinen Kühler


Wär ja auch zu schön gewesen.... Ist nicht damit zu rechnen, dass bald Kühler verfügbar sind? Würde _äußerst ungern_ auf die 2048MBs verzichten und eine 1024er Variante nehmen. Gelistet finde ich nur *diese* davon 3 mit 2048MB.

@On/OFF
Ich werd`s wohl selber umbauen, allerdings habe ich mich mittlerweile für 3 GTX285 entschieden. Welche genau ist jetzt abhängig von der Möglichkeit sie flüssig kühlen zu können und der von mir eigentlich bevorzugten 2048-Variante.

@stromer
Ja, ich hatte eigentlich vor das Board mittels eines Fusionaufsatzes zu kühlen. Ich finde auch, dass das ne gute Lösung ist. Außerdem bleibt die Garantie erhalten und man hat sogar etwas Arbeit wie Geld gespart.

Bei der Kühlflüssigkeit werde ich wohl das Konzentrat nehmen. Hatte vergessen den Posten in der Liste anzupassen.

Die überflüssigen Artikel streiche ich natürlich.


----------



## Madz (20. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü für High-End System*



> Wär ja auch zu schön gewesen.... Ist nicht damit zu rechnen, dass bald Kühler verfügbar sind? Würde äußerst ungern auf die 2048MBs verzichten und eine 1024er Variante nehmen. Gelistet finde ich nur diese davon 3 mit 2048MB.


Nein, die Karte ist sehr wenig verbreitet und deswegen für die Hersteller uninteressant.

Den Ek Fusionblock kannst du nehmen.


----------



## On/OFF (20. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü für High-End System*

die Frage ist nur , ob die 2 Gb , in gleichgroßen Ramblöcken liegen wie im Referenzdesign? Andersrum kann ich es mir kaum vorstellen .   Dann ist das Kein Problem


----------



## stromer007 (21. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü für High-End System*



M. Bretschneider schrieb:


> Was haltet Ihr vom *MIPS ASUS Rampage 2 Extreme / P6T Fusionblock POM *als Alternative?
> Hätte 1/4´´ Anschlüsse, ist 10€ günstiger und passt optisch sogar besser.
> 
> ...
> ...


 
Die Nutzung des Fusion-Aufsatzes finde habe ich auch so gelöst. Ich dachte nur du wolltest alles separat kühlen, weil in der Liste noch der Spannungswandlerkühler auftauchte. Der vorgeschlagene Kühlblock ist jedenfalls geeignet.

Zur 2048MB-Karte scheint es ja so zu sein, wie ich es schon sagte: Kein Referenzdesign und deshalb wahrscheinlich auch keine passenden Kühlblöcke.

Zur Kühlerinstallation ziehe dir mal dieses youtube-Tutorial rein. Dort wird in deutscher Sprache gezeigt, wie die leicht die Installation deines Wasserkühlers bei der Karte funktioniert.

Wünsche dir viel Spass beim bestellen, auspacken, basteln... usw.


----------



## M. Bretschneider (22. April 2009)

*Finale Version*

Nach den entsprechenden Korrekturen und zusätzlichen Modding-Elementen steht die *Bestellliste* nun. 


Habe ich was vergessen?
Passt alles?
Letzte Optimierungsvorschläge?
Tja, was das Thema GraKa angeht werde ich wohl oder übel auf die *EVGA e-GeForce GTX 285 SSC, 1024MB GDDR3 (01G-P3-1287-ER) *umsteigen müssen, wenn ich flüssig kühlen will. Ist aber wirklich ärgerlich.


----------



## Madz (22. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü für High-End System*

Grafikkarte würde ich diese nehmen:

EVGA e-GeForce GTX 285, 1024MB GDDR3, 2x DVI, TV-out, PCIe 2.0 (01G-P3-1281-ER) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland kostet 30€ und die Taktraten der Teureren erreichst du locker manuell

*Zu deiner Zusammenstellung*


2m Schlauch sind zu wenig, besser 4-6m (Vorrat anlegen!)
Diese Schlauchschellen sind viel besser: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Schlauchschelle Federband 13 - 15mm schwarz Schlauchschelle Federband 13 - 15mm schwarz 68084
Die Backplate für den CPU Kühler fehlt
Dieser DFM ist besser:Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer Durchflusssensor "high flow" G1/4 für aquaero, aquastream XT ultra und poweradjust Aquacomputer Durchflusssensor "high flow" G1/4 für aquaero, aquastream XT ultra und poweradjust 71161
Die Pumpe ist zu stark und noch viel wichtiger VIEL zu laut. 
der Austauschdeckel für die Pumpe fehlt
Die Anschlüsse passen nicht zum Schlauch und auf Plastikmüll würde ich nicht vertrauen.


----------



## steinschock (22. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü für High-End System*

Der Plastikmist bei so einem HiHighEnd Sys. ist so passend wie sich runderneuerte 185er auf ein Ferrari zu schrauben, 
das geht gar nicht.


----------



## stromer007 (22. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü für High-End System*



Madz schrieb:


> Grafikkarte würde ich diese nehmen:
> 
> EVGA e-GeForce GTX 285, 1024MB GDDR3, 2x DVI, TV-out, PCIe 2.0 (01G-P3-1281-ER) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland kostet 30€ und die Taktraten der Teureren erreichst du locker manuell
> 
> ...


 
Da gehe ich soweit mit, außer vielleicht die Sache mit der Pumpe, aber das hatten wir ja schon mal.

-Auf jeden Fall *mindestens 3m Schlauch* evtl. auch 4m bestellen (du beißt dich in den Hintern wenn du 1m nachbestellen mußt)

-Ich würde als *Anschlüsse die 13/10er Verschraubungen* in Nickel/Schwarz nehmen (sind leichter und sicherer zu handhaben)

-Eine *Backplate* hatte ich mir auch zugelegt, doch passte sie bei mir nicht zwischen Board und Gehäuse. Also ohne BP bei mir und geht auch, doch bei der Kühlermontage dann nicht so fest anziehen, daß sich das Board durchbiegt.

-Der *Durchflusssensor* sollte natürlich auch gehen, ich habe aber keinen Vergleichstest gefunden da das Teil noch recht neu ist.

-*Pumpe* hatten wir schon. Da kein Silent Priorität hat und man die Pumpe auch später noch drosseln kann, tendiere ich eher zur "+"Variante. Preislich ist die ja auch OK.

-Einen *Austauschdeckel* für die Laing empfehle ich auch *dringend*, sonst könnte sie evtl. wirklich etwas laut sein (habe keine Erfahrung mit Original-Laing-Deckel).

P.S. Eine Backplate und einen Ersatzdeckel (optional aufrüstbar mit AGB-Aufsatz) für die Laing könnte ich dir verkaufen. Bei Interesse einfach melden.

Ach und stell doch *bitte ein paar Bilder* vom Bau und Endprodukt hier rein oder verlinke das Tagebuch mit diesem Thema und umgekehrt (ich hoffe es kommt ein Tagebuch). Dann können später User mal den Werdegang nachvollziehen.


----------



## Madz (22. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü für High-End System*



> man die Pumpe auch später noch drosseln kann


Was wiederum unnötig Geld verschlingt.


----------



## M. Bretschneider (22. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü für High-End System*

_*Thx!*_*

Schläuche & Schellen
*Ich dachte ehrlich gesagt, mit 2m schon recht gut ausgerüstet zu sein. Das ich so viel brauche hätte ich jetzt garnicht gedacht. Aber wenn ich jetzt nochmal so drüber nachdenke, wundert es mich echt, wie wenig man hinterher noch davon sieht.

Schellen entfallen, da ich jetzt wieder die metallenen Verschraubungen nehme.
*
Pumpe & Aufsatz*:
Was muss ich mir unter "laut" vorstellen? Die 9 Lüfter auf dem Radi werden auch nicht besonders leise sein, da ich diese mehr nach Optik ausgewählt habe(Alternativ gäbe es ja noch Noiseblocker  ).Und wie gesagt, wenn ich keine _Probleme(*?*)_ durch die Pumpenstärke bekomme, würde ich diese einsetzen. Ich möchte mir die Option offen halten vielleicht noch mehr Komponenten(6RAMs, 2HDDs) in den Kreislauf einzubinden.

Ich habe mir einen AGB-Aufsatz für die Pumpe ausgesucht. Hab versehentlich einen falschen Zusammenstellung-Link von aquatuning genutzt, daher fehlte der Aufsatz/Pumpenausgleichsdeckel.

*Backplate*
Auch versehentlich rausgerutscht. Ist jetzt wieder in der Liste

*Anschlüsse*
Hm, habt schon recht mit dem Plastikkram. Metall sieht schon deutlich stabiler, edler und professioneller aus (und ist es auch  ). Es hat mich nur wegen der UV-Aktivität in rot gereizt. Die zuerst vorgeschlagenen Nickel-Schwarz-Teile sind jetzt wieder eingeplant.

Soweit ich verstehe, benötige ich für unten aufgeführten 6 Komponenten 12 Anschlüsse 13/10mm bzw. 1/4". Ob gerade oder 90° praktischer ist, stellt man wohl erst beim Verbau der Komponenten fest. Der Zyklus sollte dann wie folgt und in der Reihenfolge aussehen (soweit ich weiß ist die Reihenfolge aber definitiv egal, da unbedeutend minimale Temperaturunterschiede erreicht werden):



Laing-Pumpe mit AGB
CPU Kühler
MB komplett mittles Fusionblock
3 Grakas mittels Triple Link
Durchflußsensor
2. AGB "aquatube" Front
_und zurück zur Pumpe_
_
Zitat von stromer007_


> Ach und stell doch *bitte ein paar Bilder* vom Bau und Endprodukt hier rein oder verlinke das Tagebuch mit diesem Thema und umgekehrt (ich hoffe es kommt ein Tagebuch). Dann können später User mal den Werdegang nachvollziehen.


Hab ich eigentlich auch vor. Ich muss allerdings mal sehen, mit welcher Kamera ich das mache. Muß mir wohl erst noch eine zulegen(sollte ich hiernach noch ein paar € finden).


@Madz


> Grafikkarte würde ich diese nehmen:
> 
> EVGA e-GeForce GTX 285, 1024MB GDDR3, 2x DVI, TV-out, PCIe 2.0 (01G-P3-1281-ER) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland kostet 30€ und die Taktraten der Teureren erreichst du locker manuell


Da hast Du natürlich völlig recht mit. Ich will das Ding eh selber übertakten, was auch angesichts der Wasserkühlung kein Problem darstellt, und erreiche selber bessere Werte - ohne Aufpreis. Hab im Moment 'n Brett vorm Kopf und mache blöde Fehler.
Also geändert.




> Dieser DFM ist besser:Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer Durchflusssensor "high flow" G1/4 für aquaero, aquastream XT ultra und poweradjust Aquacomputer Durchflusssensor "high flow" G1/4 für aquaero, aquastream XT ultra und poweradjust 71161


Weil mehr Durchfluss zu erwarten ist? Ich habs vorsorglich mal geändert.




*Zur aktuellen Bestellliste*




​


----------



## Madz (22. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü für High-End System*



> Ich möchte mir die Option offen halten vielleicht noch mehr Komponenten(6RAMs, 2HDDs) in den Kreislauf einzubinden.


Mein System wird mit einer deutlich schwächeren Aquastream XT auf niedrigster Drehzahl ebnfals super gekühlt uns ist extremst leise.



> Weil mehr Durchfluss zu erwarten ist? Ich habs vorsorglich mal geändert.


Das Teil ist recht neu, aber da Aquacomputer in den letzten Monaten immer super Produkte herausgebracht hat, habe empfehle ich lieber diesen. Ich selbst habe ihn auch bestellt.


----------



## M. Bretschneider (23. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü für High-End System*

@Madz

Gratulation zum 1000! 

Die Entscheidung ob und vor allem welche Aquastream XT ich stattdessen nutzen soll, würde mir vielleicht etwas leichter fallen, wenn Du Deinen Kreislauf etwas näher beschreiben könntest. Welche Komponenten kühlst Du?

Dabei fällt mir grad ein, dass ich irgendwas mit Geräuschreduzierung mittels Filterschwamm in Erinnerung habe. Ich meine, es ginge dabei um die/eine Laing Pumpe/n in Verbindung mit einem AGB-Aufsatz. Oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## Madz (23. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü für High-End System*



> wenn Du Deinen Kreislauf etwas näher beschreiben könntest. Welche Komponenten kühlst Du?


Schau mal:[Projekt] Worklog Umstieg auf Lian Li V1010 (vormals V350) - Forum de Luxx



> Oder irre ich mich da?


NIcht ganz. Man sollte jede Pumpe mit einem Lautlose Pumpenentkopplung: das Shoggy Sandwich - Selbstgebautes - Aqua Computer Forum entkoppeln.


----------



## M. Bretschneider (23. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü für High-End System*

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit dem Thema RAM kühlen aus? In meinem Fall sinnvoll? Ich plane *2* x das OCZ Intel Extreme DIMM Kit 6GB PC3-12800U (OCZ3X1600LV6GK) einzusetzen.


@Madz


> NIcht ganz. Man sollte jede Pumpe mit einem Lautlose Pumpenentkopplung: das Shoggy Sandwich - Selbstgebautes - Aqua Computer Forum entkoppeln.



Das weiß ich. Hatte ich natürlich auch vor.

Ich meinte etwas anderes: Ich habe in irgendeinem Vergleichstest gelesen, dass Pumpe so-und-so (ich meine es ginge um eine spezielle Laing mit AGB) nur mit im AGB untergebrachten Filterschwamm auf gute Lautstärkewerte trotz starker Leistung käme. Mir ist trotz suchen leider die Quelle nicht mehr bekannt, sry.


----------



## Madz (23. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü für High-End System*



> (ich meine es ginge um eine spezielle Laing mit AGB) nur mit im AGB untergebrachten Filterschwamm auf gute Lautstärkewerte trotz starker Leistung käme. Mir ist trotz suchen leider die Quelle nicht mehr bekannt, sr


Dabei ging es darum, daß manche Aufsatz AGbs mit der Leistung der Kleinen nicht zurecht kommen und durch den Filtereinsatz das Ansaugen der Luft verhindert werden muss.



> Wie sieht es eigentlich mit dem Thema RAM kühlen aus? In meinem Fall sinnvoll? Ich plane 2 x das OCZ Intel Extreme DIMM Kit 6GB PC3-12800U (OCZ3X1600LV6GK) einzusetzen.


Macht keinen Sinn und wird bei mir auch nur umgesetzt, weil ich fast schon fast die komplette Ausbaustufe einer Wakü erreicht und nichts mehr zu verbessern habe.


----------



## steinschock (23. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü für High-End System*

DDR3 bleibt recht kühl da ist nichts notwendig.


----------



## M. Bretschneider (24. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü für High-End System*

Gut, dann kann ich die RAM-Kühlung ja ausser acht lassen.

@Mackz


Madz schrieb:


> Mein System wird mit einer deutlich schwächeren Aquastream XT auf niedrigster Drehzahl ebnfals super gekühlt uns ist extremst leise..


Soweit ich das beurteilen kann, unterscheiden sich die drei Versionen der Pumpe (Standard, Advanced und Ultra) nur durch den Funktionsumfang, nicht aber durch die Leistung. Zu welcher sollte ich eher greifen?

Die Laing mit 4,7m Förderhöhe und die Aquastream XT je mit 4,2m stellen doch aber auch keinen so ein signifikanten Unterschied dar, oder?

Zu der Pumpe käme dann nur noch


Ein Aquacomputer aquastream Verbindungskabel
Ein Anschlusskabel aquabus/Tacho f. aquastream
Zwei Eheim 1046/48 Ein- und 1250 Auslassadapter auf G1/4"
und ein 2., alternativer AGB um das Befüllen zu erleichtern (ist ja auch kein Aufsatz mehr da)
 

In der Beschreibung der Pumpe heisst es ferner


> ACHTUNG: Wenn Sie die Pumpe in einem aquabay verbauen möchten, so benötigen Sie einen aktuellen Anschlussatz und ein aktuelles aquabay. Alte Versionen vor September 2007 sind nicht kompatibel.


-Von welchem Anschlusssatz ist da die Rede?
-Die Aquastream XT dürfte zu den geforderten neuen gehören, oder?

Wobei ich mir noch nicht sicher bin, ob ich die Pumpe wirklich in meinem 5.25" Schacht verbauen will. Ich fände die Lösung auf dem Gehäuseboden mittels Shoggy-Sandwich, auch in Bezug auf die Lautstärke, etwas eleganter. Grad bei meinem Gehäuse.


----------



## Madz (24. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü für High-End System*



> Soweit ich das beurteilen kann, unterscheiden sich die drei Versionen der Pumpe (Standard, Advanced und Ultra) nur durch den Funktionsumfang, nicht aber durch die Leistung. Zu welcher sollte ich eher greifen?


Richtig. Schau dir die Funktionen an und kauf dir die für dich Passende!



> Die Laing mit 4,7m Förderhöhe und die Aquastream XT je mit 4,2m stellen doch aber auch keinen so ein signifikanten Unterschied dar, oder?


Nein, du wirst keinen Unterschied in der Kühleistung feststellen.


----------



## M. Bretschneider (25. April 2009)

*Ergebnis: WaKü für High-End System*

Da ich den Hals einfach nicht voll bekomme, habe ich mich für die *Aquastream XT Ultra* entschieden.

Ausserdem den* EK Water Blocks EK-Multioption RES 150 Rev.2* als zweiten AGB mit *EK Water Blocks EK-ANTI-Cyclon* gegen Strudelbildung.





*>>>Zur aktuellen Bestellliste<<<*
oder unten als Screenshots​


----------



## nemetona (25. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü für High-End System*

Ich glaub ich seh nicht richtig, eine Wakü für 1200€, hab sie jetzt nicht im Detail geprüft aber zu besseren Lüftern ala S-Flex oder Multiframe würde ich dir raten.


----------



## M. Bretschneider (25. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü für High-End System*

Hab schon Multiframes im Hinterkopf, allerdings will ich diese erst bei mangelnder Kühlleistung einsetzen, da ich gerne rot leuchtende Lüfter hätte.
Eine Kombination würde hier imho furchtbar aussehen.


----------



## Madz (25. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü für High-End System*

Tausch die Tempsenoren mal gegen die Aquacomputer und die beschissenen roten Lüfter gegen was anständiges.


----------



## nemetona (25. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü für High-End System*

Die Kühlleistung wird mit den Yate Loons nicht das Problem sein, die erreichte Geräuschkulisse ist nur einer 1200€ Wakü nicht angemessen.

Desweiteren möchtest du die Lüfter über die Aquaero steuern, ich nehme mal an 3 Kanäle zu je 3 Lüfter! Oder?
Ein Loonie nimmt laut Datenblatt 0,3A, dies macht 0,9A ( 10,8W bei 12V ) je Kanal und damit bist du schon über dem Limit für dem Aquaero, dies liegt bei max. 10W pro Kanal aber max. 30W gesamt.
Ein S-Flex 1200 als Beispiel benötigt nur 0,15A, und wär daher deutlich besser geeignet, von der Optik mal ganz abgesehen, denn die Lüfter laufen eh meist gedrosselt und ihre LED´s kommen da kaum zur geltung.


----------



## Madz (25. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü für High-End System*



> hre LED´s kommen da kaum zur geltung.


Das kann ich nicht bestätigen. Hab auch einen 140er Loon mit grünen Leds und der leuchtet auch auf 7V noch sehr hell.


----------



## nemetona (25. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü für High-End System*

Nach längeren 2D Betrieb gondeln die S-Flex 1200 am meinen Mora mit ca. 400 U/min herum, so läuft der Rechner die meiste Zeit, kann mir nicht vorstellen das in diesen Scenario die LED-Lüfter zur Geltung kommen.

Dies ist aber auch Nebensache, fakt ist das er mit der Wahl der LED Loonies die Aquaero überlastet, und diese daher Schaden nehmen könnte.


----------



## M. Bretschneider (26. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü für High-End System*

Hab die Lüfter jetzt gegen *Scythe Kama DFS122512L-PWM 1200 rpm ( 120x120x25mm )*                                                         ausgewechselt. Ich finde Sie dennoch extrem hässlich *anmerk*und werde dann evtl LEDs legen, mal sehen.



nemetona schrieb:


> Desweiteren möchtest du die Lüfter über die Aquaero steuern, ich nehme mal an 3 Kanäle zu je 3 Lüfter! Oder?
> Ein Loonie nimmt laut Datenblatt 0,3A, dies macht 0,9A ( 10,8W bei 12V ) je Kanal und damit bist du schon über dem Limit für dem Aquaero, dies liegt bei max. 10W pro Kanal aber max. 30W gesamt.
> Ein S-Flex 1200 als Beispiel benötigt nur 0,15A, und wär daher deutlich besser geeignet, von der Optik mal ganz abgesehen, denn die Lüfter laufen eh meist gedrosselt und ihre LED´s kommen da kaum zur geltung.


Ja so war`s, wenn auch nicht original von mir, gedacht!
Gut dass Du das sagst, hätte jetzt nicht damit gerechnet.





Madz schrieb:


> Tausch die Tempsenoren mal gegen die Aquacomputer und die beschissenen roten Lüfter gegen was anständiges.


Ist erledigt. Was war mit den alten Sensoren nicht in Ordnung?


----------



## Madz (26. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü für High-End System*

Die anderen Senoren verstopfen dir Anschlüsse im Aquatube, wogegen du die neuen an jeder beliebigen Stelle im Kreislauf einbauen kannst.

Lüfter würde ich diese nehmen: http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...SA1225FDB12L---1000-rpm---120x120x25mm--.html


----------



## nemetona (26. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü für High-End System*

Warum nimmst du mit den Kamas jetzt PWM Lüfter, obwohl die Aquaero diese Konventionell ansteuert?
Meine Empfehlung einfach diese S-Flex, da kostet das stück zwar noch 3€ mehr, haben aber hervorragende Lager, kaum Laufgeräusche und der Aufpreis macht den Gesamtpreis auch nicht mehr fett.


----------



## Madz (26. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü für High-End System*

Die 1000er hatte ich ihm rausgesucht, dürfte auch locker reichen.


----------



## nemetona (26. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü für High-End System*



Madz schrieb:


> Die 1000er hatte ich ihm rausgesucht, dürfte auch locker reichen.



???
Ich blicke gerade den Zusammenhang nicht.


----------



## Jazzman (26. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü für High-End System*

er meint das er die Kamas empfohlen hat^^ (3 Posts höher)
ich persönliche würde Noiseblocker nehmen, das sind auch die normalen sehr empfehlenswert
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - 120mm Blacksilent XL1 Rev.3 Noiseblocker NB-Blacksilent XL1 Rev.3 ( 120x120x25mm ) 78113


----------



## nemetona (26. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü für High-End System*

Aha, M.Bretschneider wählte dann aber die 1200er mit PWM, dies ist nix für eine Aquaero.


----------



## Madz (26. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü für High-End System*



nemetona schrieb:


> Aha, M.Bretschneider wählte dann aber die 1200er mit PWM, dies ist nix für eine Aquaero.


Eben darum die ohne PWM.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü für High-End System*



M. Bretschneider schrieb:


> Da ich den Hals einfach nicht voll bekomme, habe ich mich für die *Aquastream XT Ultra* entschieden.



Wofür?




> *>>>Zur aktuellen Bestellliste<<<*
> oder unten als Screenshots​



WTF
Hat das mal wer nachgerechnet? 
Sicherlich: Es ist ne High-End-Wakü und nochmal 2 GPU-Kühler extra und nen Aquaero samt Zubehör - aber 1200€? Ich hätte das spontan auf 800€ max. geschätzt.



M. Bretschneider schrieb:


> Hab die Lüfter jetzt gegen *Scythe Kama DFS122512L-PWM 1200 rpm ( 120x120x25mm )*                                                         ausgewechselt.



*S-Flex*, nicht Kama. Da kannst auch gleich was ganz anderes nehmen.

Bezüglich der Optik:
Schon mal drüber nachgedacht, die Lüfter zwischen Case und Radiator zu montieren?


----------



## Madz (26. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü für High-End System*

Ich seh da 3 GPU Kühler.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü für High-End System*

"extra"  - einer ist in ner 400€ Wakü ja meistens schon enthalten.


----------



## M. Bretschneider (27. April 2009)

*AW: WaKü für High-End System*

Habe mich nun für 9 *Scythe S-FLEX Fan SFF21E - 1200 rpm ( 120x120x25mm )  *entschieden.





			
				Madz schrieb:
			
		

> Die anderen Senoren verstopfen dir Anschlüsse im Aquatube, wogegen du die neuen an jeder beliebigen Stelle im Kreislauf einbauen kannst.



Stimmt, hätte ich selber drauf kommen können. Thx für den Tipp.





			
				ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> Bezüglich der Optik:
> Schon mal drüber nachgedacht, die Lüfter zwischen Case und Radiator zu montieren?



Ja, bin mir aber noch nicht ganz sicher was ich mit dem Radi anstelle. In jedem Fall hätte ich es lieber mit rot beleuchteten Lüftern gehabt. Wären die S-Flex (auch ohne LEDs) grün oder gar blau würde ich sie nicht wollen. LEDs dazwischen zu legen ist allerdings auch keine effektvolle Lösung. Ich werde mir was überlegen, wenn ich die Teile in der Hand habe.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wofür?


Naja, dass man bei Weitem nicht alles braucht, was ich mir hier zusammensuche ist mir völlig klar, das gilt auch für die PC-Teile. Aber ich möchte ja nicht die Quintessenz dessen was sinnvoll ist, sondern einfach ausgedrückt "brachiale Leistung/Austattung". Und das auch bei der WaKü. Jährlich mache ich sowas auch nicht! *g*


----------

